# Latest CB's



## Mizer (Aug 4, 2012)

These are the latest cutting boards, I have a big show next weekend and these will probably be the some of the last I finish before the show.
[attachment=8657]
[attachment=8656]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 4, 2012)

Those are very nice I like them nice and thick! What kind of wood are they, got any pics of the other stuff for the show?


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice! Walnut is my favorite. I've did quite a few shows the last few years and always done well with cutting boards. Lately not so much, i think I've saturated the market around here.:blush


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 4, 2012)

Have not done an all walnut one but those look very nice.........


----------



## Mizer (Aug 4, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Those are very nice I like them nice and thick! What kind of wood are they, got any pics of the other stuff for the show?


I will be selling these plus I have a couple more in the shop. I am going to try to get a couple candy machines done to, and some wine bottle holders.
[attachment=8658]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 4, 2012)

I thought those might have been walnut but I didn't want to assume. Nice lookin bunch of boards, I hope you do well!


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 5, 2012)

wonderful job


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow, that's a lot of cutting boards. They all look fantastic. Good luck with the show. I hope you sell em all!


----------



## txpaulie (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow!

That's a whole lotta little pieces of wood!

Beauty!

p


----------



## Kevin (Aug 8, 2012)

Everytime I see the title to this thread I hear -

_"Breaker breaker 19. How boutchya Rubber Duck c'mon." _

The younguns of the forum will not get it.


----------



## Mizer (Aug 8, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Everytime I see the title to this thread I hear -
> 
> _"Breaker breaker 19. How boutchya Rubber Duck c'mon." _
> 
> The younguns of the forum will not get it.



" pig pen; you’re still too close. yeah, them hogs is startin’ to close up my sinuses. mercy sakes, you better back off another ten"

One of the classic songs and movies.


----------



## kweinert (Aug 8, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Everytime I see the title to this thread I hear -
> 
> _"Breaker breaker 19. How boutchya Rubber Duck c'mon." _
> 
> The younguns of the forum will not get it.



You're not the only one :)


----------



## Mizer (Aug 8, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Everytime I see the title to this thread I hear -
> 
> _"Breaker breaker 19. How boutchya Rubber Duck c'mon." _
> 
> The younguns of the forum will not get it.


During the CB craze of the 70's I remember my dad having a Robin base cb. We had a antenna on the roof of the garage and everything. On a clear night I could get on the skip wave and talk all the way from Michigan to Texas. The good old days.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 8, 2012)

When I was an over the road truck driver the cb is the only thing that kept me from going insane! It was a useful tool in many ways, not just for where the bears were, but traffic, accidents, directions, etc.


----------



## JMC (Aug 9, 2012)

Brian is it the Log and Timberframe show in Nashville again?


----------



## Mizer (Aug 9, 2012)

No, it is at the Land and Wildlife show at the Opryland Hotel. The log home show folks are having a small show within this much larger show. I just got back home from setting up. If someone is interested in either hunting or land management this will be the show to go to. I took some pics that I will try to post in Kenbo's break room in a little while.


----------

